# Name the fish



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

A frequent lower Chesapeake visitor .


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*a stinky fish*

hound


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Prehistoric looking toothy bastrds, Don't know? Could be Needle nose gar? Barracuda? or? Nice picture.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Super Wedgy ball out short, would be my guess


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Big Rad said:


> hound


 Big Rad is the man ! Houndfish . They often show up in our chum slicks while fishing for other species . They will tail walk like a tarpon !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*How about this one ?*

I've found these in rockfish stomachs on numerous occasions :


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a cool fish from a pier in Florida . These and alot of their cousins are a frequent catch both inshore and out on the wrecks . Anyone know ?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> A frequent lower Chesapeake visitor .


Hound fish can be a lot of fun to catch. I caught a pretty big one from the surf when I was tossing metal at spanish. This sucker jumped out of the water several times and put on a good fight. They don't call them Marsh Marlins for nothing!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Those things sure do smell badly. 

Like NS4D in Shooter's camper.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

linesides

the flounder type fish is a hogchoker

and the puffer type fish looks like it could be a ballonfish or some type of filefish


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*filefish*



old linesides said:


> Here's a cool fish from a pier in Florida . These and alot of their cousins are a frequent catch both inshore and out on the wrecks . Anyone know ?


They look a lot like triggers


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> linesides
> 
> the flounder type fish is a hogchoker
> 
> and the puffer type fish looks like it could be a ballonfish or some type of filefish


 Very good ! Hogchoker and Filefish .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here is another*

Here's a hint : It's one of the best summertime smallmouth baits you will ever use !


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*baby kitten*

perhaps:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bivalvebill said:


> perhaps:fishing:


 Special kind of kitten my friend . They grow to about 7 inches and when drifted under a bobber on the upper Potomac in the heat of summer , it will catch more large smallies than any other bait . What is it ?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here is a wild one !*








This pic is from Mexico but you can catch these in alot of places


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

old linesides said:


> This pic is from Mexico but you can catch these in alot of places


That looks like a lookdown fish.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

old linesides said:


> Here's a hint : It's one of the best summertime smallmouth baits you will ever use !


Stone cat or sculpin? I see we're bored silly, pathethic.....


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Okimavitch is right on the lookdown . Correct on the stonecat or madtom . Not a sculpin . Yes I'm bored as hell but will be fishing this weekend !


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Albert Jun\Desktop

what is this


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

oops 

here we go again


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Little cat*

looked alot like a little bullhead too ... I knew it wasn't a sculpin


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Frshbunker, I was watching the discovery channel and they showed a prehistoric fish that resembled that fish exactly. Definately prehistoric in nature and just as ugly as them oyster cracker of a fish named the toadfish.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> oops
> 
> here we go again


 Deep Sea Angler Fish My Friend !


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i got some more




















this one is for fun


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*top one*

is it a Sunfish


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> i got some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ocean Sunfish


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*The long one's an OARFISH*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Another one*








Look at the circle hook ! You guys should know this one !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Last one of the night gents*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Last one , I'm serious !LOL*








I caught one of these many years ago but can't find the pic . Caught in over 400 feet of water if that's any kind of hint .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Forgot this one*








We caught some of these a few years back off of Mass while codfishing . Again , I can't find the pics but this will do .


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Last couple are wolfish and escolar/snake mackeral?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Whooooooooooa ... is that some sort of giant ribbon fish stretched across the rocky beach?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Patagonian Toothfish, aka: Chilean Seabass. 









Dogtooth Tuna







[/


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Patagonian Toothfish, aka: Chilean Seabass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very Good AK ! Okay , what about the last big ugly black one ? The long one is an oarfish .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

old linesides said:


> I caught one of these many years ago but can't find the pic . Caught in over 400 feet of water if that's any kind of hint .


 What about this one ?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oilfish/Escolar. Deep water fish of the mackeral family, known for it's oily, but white meat said to cause diarrhea if eaten in too large quantities. (Okimavich already got that one... ) Any more?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*AK ! Here's another*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*This might fool some people*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Who's Grill Is This ?*


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*trout*



old linesides said:


>


of some sort???


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'm going to go with*



old linesides said:


>


Sailfish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

fisherkid said:


> Sailfish.


Spearfish


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*yeah*

looking at the bill it isn't a sail. Oh well:redface:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Pacific Spearfish

White Seabass

Jaw from the Cookie-cutter shark.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Pacific Spearfish
> 
> White Seabass
> 
> Jaw from the Cookie-cutter shark.


Very good King ! Ah , but you are incorrect on the white seabass ID . Try again grasshopperBy the way , That is a short-billed Pacific Spearfish


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

old linesides said:


> Very good King ! Ah , but you are incorrect on the white seabass ID . Try again grasshopperBy the way , That is a short-billed Pacific Spearfish


If that's not a white seabass, that's the darn biggest corbina I've ever seen.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> If that's not a white seabass, that's the darn biggest corbina I've ever seen.


 Close cousin to the corbina but actually a sub-species that gets even bigger . It's called a Totoaba . They used to have spawning runs all the way up the Colorado River but damns and development killed them off . They are very rare but some are caught every year in the Sea Of Cortez.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*It's the Worlds Biggest Croaker*

LONG LIVE THE TOTOABA 
written by Loralie Cecotti 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The totoaba fish planting. 
You may have seen it or read about it. But did you know you are a part of it? That you can help or harm a twenty-three year conservation program that has been going on here in Baja? 
The totoaba is a 300 pound fish found in Baja waters only. More than that, in the 700 mile long Sea of Cortez the totoaba is found only in a 300 mile range which includes the waters fronting San Felipe. Long time residents recall huge navies of them here and yet on May 21, 1979, this fish was placed on the world's Endangered Species list.

The totoaba spawn in the Colorado delta region. Juveniles migrate south after two years, then must survive another six or seven before reaching sexual maturity. Undisturbed, they have been known to live for 25 years but today, because of overfishing and shrimp net bycatches, fewer and fewer live even long enough to reproduce. As fisheries all over the world are caught in the vortex of increasing demand for seafood and decreasing fish populations, conservationists recommend government establishment of networks of marine reserves that can safeguard breeding and feeding grounds. Experiments have proven protected areas lead to a rapid increase in fish body size and abundance. Best of all, the spillover from the reserves, or no-take zones allows fishers to reap direct benefits within three to five years time. 

One of the species that most concerns these conservationists is the totoaba yet the underlying problem which has led to their decrease is actually affecting all the Cortez sea life. In 1992 the Mexican Government proposed to establish a biosphere reserve in local waters and met with the people of Santa Clara, Puerto Penasco and San Felipe, as well as the ejido communities in the delta of the Colorado River. As costs and benefits of the plan were understood, people started first to accept and later to support the idea with a declaration submitted to the Federal Government asking for a marine reserve in the Upper Gulf. On June 10th, 1993, the establishment of the first marine reserve in Mexico was announced. The Colorado Delta and the waters north of the line between San Felipe and Puerto Penasco have been declared off limits to commercial fishermen. The agreement to the reserve has opened the way to discussion of future plans such as the possibility of permanently protecting the waters surrounding each of the islands in the Sea of Cortez to hopefully insure a constant safe zone for all of the sea's inhabitants. 

So back to us. There is no doubt we are part of the problem. When the United States diverted the Colorado River the ecological balance in the Sea was disturbed. Worse yet, United States is Mexico's largest seafood consumer. And as long as we're buying..... Enter the gill nets, monofilament netting which snares every swimming creature it encounters, including totoaba. Think of this as a small happening when compared with the shrimp nets. For every pound of shrimp caught by net, nearly 10 pounds of other marine life dies and is discarded. What can we do? Refuse to purchase fresh shrimp after the season closes on April 15 and pray the fishermen will bring their nets to rest, allowing the totoaba to pursue the lifespan nature intended. 
Mexico banned totoaba fishing in 1975 and the U.S. banned imports in 1977 yet black market fishing thrives. Today you find the endangered totoaba readily for sale in shops and street markets of Arizona and California. Please don't buy. Avoid any fish over two foot in length, any with a slightly yellow mouth, any fish labeled "white sea bass." Report such offerings to Fish and Wildlife and let them take it from there. If you are a sports fisher, practice catch and release for any totoaba hooked and know that all of us appreciate your action. 

So now on May 17, 2002, we watched the 5th planting of totoaba in the waters off San Felipe and we wait to see the result. Picture all 900 species of fish and marine mammals common here teaming through the gulf. Visualize schools of revitalized totoaba blasting through the waves, throngs of turtles and manta rays swirling through the sea, armies of hammerhead sharks patrolling the waters and clams scattered like stepping stones along the beaches of San Felipe..... So may it be. 
written by Loralie Cecotti
Spelling of Totoaba per UABC or Totuava by the locals 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

old linesides said:


> LONG LIVE THE TOTOABA
> written by Loralie Cecotti
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Great Read Here*

http://www.sanfelipe.com.mx/articles_stories/Articles2005/taleoftallfish.html


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here is a different fish Any Guesses ?*








] Love the look on this guy's face


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nile Perch


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Nile Perch


Gotcha on that one AK . Try again


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Looks similar, this a perch*








Be nice if white perch got this big !


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Barramundi (sp?).


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Barramundi (sp?).


 Good Job ! I'll see if I can find a few more .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*A new one*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*And another*


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

old linesides said:


>


Knifefish of some kind?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Knifefish of some kind?


 Try again Grasshopper !:beer:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I assume you want "featherback"? Which would make it a type of knifefish?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Charlotte will vouch for the diarrea after eating to much escolar. The high dolar restruant where she works sells both the escolar and the chilean sea bass and apparently they are the best fish she's ever eaten.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*how about this*


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Threadfin Herring.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

old linesides said:


>


some kind of snaper in the tropic.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think they are emperor snapper...not sure, though.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

How bout this one


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

or this one?


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Last three


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Catfish713 said:


> How bout this one


Conger Eel


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Catfish713 said:


> or this one?


Arapaima


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> some kind of snaper in the tropic.


Sweetlip Emperor
(Lethrinus miniatus)


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Catfish713 said:


>


Redtail Catfish


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Catfish713 said:


> Last three


( Phractocephalus hemioliopterus), locally called pirarara, are prized as food throughout Amazonia. Tigerfish from Africa . The last one is some kind of Amazonian Cattie .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

angler fish...ribbon fish...sun fish...


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Job! the last one is a Tiger Catfish


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

old linesides said:


> ( Phractocephalus hemioliopterus), locally called pirarara, are prized as food throughout Amazonia. Tigerfish from Africa . The last one is some kind of Amazonian Cattie .


that last one is a tiger shovel nose cat you can buy them in the pet shops.
the top fin has a barb ion it when you get stuck it hurts like heck


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

old linesides said:


>


that is the jaw of the cokie cutter shark


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Those tiger cats get big though they get up to the 100# range (i saw a video of a guy catching one on a deep crank looked like a Rapala deep husky jerk but he called it a "cat rap") the one he pulled in was almost as big as he was it took two guys to drag it into the boat!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Cat, 
Please don't call me a jerk. I don't even know you. I've been having a rought time lately... 

"Husky jerk"...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Here's a hint : It's one of the best summertime smallmouth baits you will ever use !



Everybody knows that's a Mad Tom. & you're right, one of the best smallie baits you'll ever find.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Suface Dwellers !*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*How about this one ?*


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*ouch*

cadiru catfish


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

lipyanker said:


> cadiru catfish


You are correct sir ! Nasty little buggers ! The candirú or canero (Vandellia cirrhosa) or toothpick fish is a freshwater fish in the group commonly called the catfish. It is found in the Amazon River and has a reputation among the natives as the most feared fish in its waters, even over the piranha. The species has been known to grow to a size of 6 inches in length and is eel shaped and translucent, making it almost impossible to see in the water. The candiru is a parasite. It swims into the gill cavities of other fish, erects a spine to hold itself in place, and feeds on the blood in the gills, earning it a nickname as the "vampire fish of Brazil".

It is feared by the natives because it is attracted to urine or blood [citation needed], and if the bather is nude it will swim into an orifice (the anus or vagina, or even the penis—and deep into the urethra).  It then erects its spine and begins to feed on the blood and body tissue just as it would from the gills of a fish. The candirú is then almost impossible to remove except through surgery. As the fish locates its host by following the water flow from the gills to its source, urinating while bathing increases the chance of a candiru homing in on a human urethra.

A traditional cure involves the use of two plants, the Xagua plant (Genipa americana) and the Buitach apple which are inserted (or their extract in the case of tight spaces) into the affected area. These two plants together will kill and then dissolve the fish. More often, infection causes shock and death in the victim before the candirú can be removed. Though there have been documented candirú attacks on humans, there is no evidence the fish can survive once inside a human. It was recently sought after by Nick Baker a wildlife specialist on British TV in a series about the world's strangest animals.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Good one!*

Good call HuskyMD  Way to think quick Buddy
Tight lines and God bless man <>< <>< <><


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

old linesides said:


>


The temperature of the Southern Ocean has a narrow range; from about -2°C to 0°C. Sea ice freezes at about -1.8°C which is about 1° lower than the freezing point of many species of fish. Of the 20 000 species of fish world-wide, there are only about 200 species in Antarctica. 

Fish of the Antarctic waters show the most remarkable adaptations to these cold temperatures. Many species accumulate sodium, potassium, chloride ions or urea which lower the freezing point of their bodies. Others have glycoproteins which, like anti-freeze, inhibit the growth of ice crystals. 


Antarctic surface-dwelling fish contain glycoprotein in blood as antifreeze - Paradise Bay, Antarctic Peninsula 

Another fascinating adaptation is the lack of haemoglobin in the Antarctic ice fish. Haemoglobin is the red coloured pigment in the blood which carries the oxygen around the bodies of every other vertebrate species. This is a useful adaptation as oxygen is highly soluble in the cold sea water. This also makes their blood thinner, allowing their metabolism to be slower, which conserves energy. 

Ice fish also have extremely efficient enzyme systems which allow them to remain active at low temperatures - their activity at 0° C is similar to that of a temperate water fish at 20°C. 

Antarctic fish have been a focus of New Zealand research for many years. The Nototheniidae has speciated widely in the Antarctic region - nearly 75 per cent of the benthic (bottom dwelling) fish and 60 per cent of the coastal species belong to this sub-order of bony fish. They range from small herring-like species to the huge Mawson's cod. 

Mawson's cod have a lightweight cartilaginous skeleton, no swim bladder and fatty deposits which allow them to live in middle level waters. They also have retinas that are well adapted to the low light levels. Snow or ice on the surface of the sea, even in summer, reduces light levels to that of the great depths in the open oceans. Other species have large eyes and most species have a well developed sensory system on the surface of the head to help them locate food to compensate for the poor clarity under the water.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

old linesides said:


> The temperature of the Southern Ocean has a narrow range; from about -2°C to 0°C. Sea ice freezes at about -1.8°C which is about 1° lower than the freezing point of many species of fish. Of the 20 000 species of fish world-wide, there are only about 200 species in Antarctica.
> 
> Fish of the Antarctic waters show the most remarkable adaptations to these cold temperatures. Many species accumulate sodium, potassium, chloride ions or urea which lower the freezing point of their bodies. Others have glycoproteins which, like anti-freeze, inhibit the growth of ice crystals.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the article itself.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here's a cool one*


----------



## fishingsince18mo (Apr 9, 2007)

*pike thingy*

maybe a pike thingy or pickerel type fish from the amazon???...


----------

